# My server is driveing me crazy

## vit.soucek

Hi

I'm trying to turn my gentoo server (intel Celeron 1,8Ghz, 256MBRAM, 2*3COM gigabit NIC....) to be conected to internet via UMTS(T-Mobile 4G) with PPPoe modem and share this internet connection to other comps in my network using iptables.

It was nearly working (PPPoe was connected but iptables rules was not working) iptables prompted me that kernel or iptables are about to be updated so I updated both. reconfigured all kernel setings same as before and.....

... and nothing seems working

dmesg:

```

.......

Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ppp_generic: Unknown symbol request_module

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_channel_index

pppox: Unknown symbol request_module

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_unregister_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_ioctl

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_register_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_input

pppoe: Unknown symbol unregister_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol register_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_unbind_sock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_free_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_alloc_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_init

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_replace_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_table_lock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_table_unlock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_fini

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_revision

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_free_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_alloc_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_init

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_replace_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_table_lock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_table_unlock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_fini

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_revision

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_target

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_do_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_register_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_unregister_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_register_table

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           1000

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    role:            slave

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth2: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

eth1: network connection up using port A

    speed:           10

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     half

    flowctrl:        none

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

ppp_generic: Unknown symbol request_module

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_channel_index

pppox: Unknown symbol request_module

pppox: Unknown symbol ppp_unregister_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_ioctl

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_register_channel

pppoe: Unknown symbol ppp_input

pppoe: Unknown symbol unregister_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol register_pppox_proto

pppoe: Unknown symbol pppox_unbind_sock

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

.......
```

Please help!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## johnm1019

given all the 'unknown' errors to commands that look entirely legit, I would say there probably is something else that needs to be compiled into the kernel.  If you've got things setup as modules, make sure all the appropriate ones are loaded.  If you do have things setup as modules, you might try compiling them in (*) as opposed to (M) and see what happens [in the case you are unsure which modules to load]

IIRC as of the latest kernel there is a bunch of optional stuff you can compile in related to iptables.  I think most of it was for optional statistics and metrics, but you might check it out.

----------

## vit.soucek

 *johnm1019 wrote:*   

> given all the 'unknown' errors to commands that look entirely legit, I would say there probably is something else that needs to be compiled into the kernel.  If you've got things setup as modules, make sure all the appropriate ones are loaded.  If you do have things setup as modules, you might try compiling them in (*) as opposed to (M) and see what happens [in the case you are unsure which modules to load]
> 
> IIRC as of the latest kernel there is a bunch of optional stuff you can compile in related to iptables.  I think most of it was for optional statistics and metrics, but you might check it out.

 

I've just tried to switch to (*) from (M) but it is all same.

```
hydra linux # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

WARNING: Error inserting ppp_generic (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting pppox (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting pppoe (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 *       kernel does not support PPPoE
```

Modprobe does the same

```
hydra linux # modprobe pppoe

WARNING: Error inserting ppp_generic (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting pppox (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting pppoe (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

All modules that is needed to load for PPPoE and iptables are written up in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

modules.autoload.d

```
sk98lim

pppoe

ip_tables

iptable_filter
```

----------

## johnm1019

hmmm.

well you might checkout dmesg.

The other possibility is that to compile those modules portage goes to /usr/src/linux and you are using a newer/different kernel and haven't updated the symlink so the code isn't compiled from the proper kernel source.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

could you please post your complete kernel config so we can check it for kernel config errors...

it might also help to recompile rp-pppoe package but i am not sure.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## newtonian

Hi All-

I seem to be having the exact same issue(with iptables anyway).  Hopefully any ideas given will help the both of us.

Cheers,

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.22-r9

      Latest version installed: 2.6.22-r9

      Size of files: 44,204 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-firewall/iptables

      Latest version available: 1.3.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.3.8-r1

      Size of files: 330 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.iptables.org/ http://www.linuximq.net/ http://l7-filter.sf.net/

      Description:   Linux kernel (2.4+) firewall, NAT and packet mangling tools

      License:       GPL-2
```

```
bobcat ~ # modprobe ip_tables

WARNING: Error inserting x_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

bobcat ~ # modprobe iptable_filter

WARNING: Error inserting x_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting iptable_filter (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
bobcat ~ # iptables -t filter -L

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

dmesg

```
3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x000C): Initialize started:unit=0.

x_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_free_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_alloc_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_init

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_replace_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_table_lock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_table_unlock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_fini

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_revision

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_target

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_do_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_register_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_unregister_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_register_table

x_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_free_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_alloc_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_init

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_replace_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_table_lock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_table_unlock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_fini

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_revision

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_target

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_do_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_register_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_unregister_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_register_table

x_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_free_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_alloc_table_info

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol request_module

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_match

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_register_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_init

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_replace_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_table_lock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_table_unlock

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_proto_fini

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_check_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_revision

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_table

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_find_target

ip_tables: Unknown symbol xt_unregister_target

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_do_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_register_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_hooks

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_unregister_table

iptable_filter: Unknown symbol ipt_register_table

```

```
bobcat linux # cat .config | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y


CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## newtonian

running:

```
emerge iptables
```

then 

```
mount /boot/
```

then make menuconfig and making sure all iptables attributes were set to M

then copying the kernel to /boot/ and making sure it was the right kernel in grub.conf fixed the issue for me.

Cheers,

----------

